# [gelöst] cryptsetup Problem - diesmal ein Neues ;)

## rogge

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem meine neu Festplatte nach nur einem Monat die Hufe gestreckt hat

und ich endlich mein neue habe, geht es mal wieder ans einrichten - und

scheitere grade an cryptsetup.

Ich versuche die neue HDD via 

```
 cryptsetup luksFormat /dev/sdb1 -s 256 -c aes-cbc-essiv:sha512 -y -i 5000 -h sha512
```

zu verschlüsseln und bekomme nach der Passworteingabe folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
Kann den Kopfbereich auf Gerät /dev/sdb1 nicht auslöschen.
```

Wenn ich versuche das Kommando auf /dev/sdb anzuwenden, kommt auch nur Murks dabei raus:

```
device-mapper: reload ioctl on  failed: Das Argument ist ungültig

Öffnen des temporären Schlüsselspeichergeräts fehlgeschlagen.

device-mapper: remove ioctl on temporary-cryptsetup-3536 failed: Kein passendes Gerät bzw. keine passende Adresse gefunden

device-mapper: reload ioctl on temporary-cryptsetup-3536 failed: Kein passendes Gerät bzw. keine passende Adresse gefunden

device-mapper: remove ioctl on temporary-cryptsetup-3536 failed: Kein passendes Gerät bzw. keine passende Adresse gefunden

device-mapper: remove ioctl on temporary-cryptsetup-3536 failed: Kein passendes Gerät bzw. keine passende Adresse gefunden

device-mapper: remove ioctl on temporary-cryptsetup-3536 failed: Kein passendes Gerät bzw. keine passende Adresse gefunden

device-mapper: remove ioctl on temporary-cryptsetup-3536 failed: Kein passendes Gerät bzw. keine passende Adresse gefunden
```

Ich konnte leider den Header auf der "alten" Platte nicht mehr auslesen um zu sehen wie die verschlüsselt war.

Hat jemand eine Idee? Google schweigt sich zu der ersten Fehlermeldung aus  :Sad: 

Grüße, roggeLast edited by rogge on Sat Jan 25, 2014 9:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## rogge

Hat sich erledigt. Das Problem lag daran, dass ESSIV in Verbindung mit sha512 (...-essiv:sha512) nicht läuft, das aber wohl standardmäßig verwendet.

Eine explizite Angabe von :sha256 funktioniert.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

ich weiß ja nicht, was für einen Kernel und cryptsetup-Version du einsetzt aber verschlüssle doch die Partition lieber mit 

(64bit System & CPU ?)

aes-xts-benbi:sha512

sicherer ist es und wenn ich mich an die Leistungsbenchmarks richtig erinnere auch schneller

----------

## rogge

benbi hatte ich überhaupt nicht auf dem Schirm. Danke für den Tipp.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *rogge wrote:*   

> benbi hatte ich überhaupt nicht auf dem Schirm. Danke für den Tipp.

 

Gerne  :Smile: 

----------

